# french mastiff growth chart



## veronica_dm8 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 5 1/2 mo old french mastiff, he weighs a little over 60 lbs. I am having a hard time finding a french mastiff growth chart. Anyone know where I can find one or can any other DDB owners tell me if this is in the normal range?


----------

